

Tell PG: This is what Paul Graham's next essay will be about - roschdal

Paul Graham's last essay was written in November 2009. Submit your proposals for what Paul Grahams next essay should be about.<p>You can find Paul Grahams previous essays here: http://paulgraham.com/articles.html<p>Note that I haven't checked this idea with PG, but if enough proposals come in, then perhaps he'll write a new essay.
======
bcater
Taking ideas from the beginning of "Keep Your Identity Small," I'd like to
read something about art and / or artists. I choose that topic because, on one
hand, I can say without justification that I prefer one artist's work over
another's work, yet there must be some justification to say that one artist is
obviously better than another artist. I'd like to see pg's treatment of a
topic that is based in both opinion and fact (and one in which he has some
expert knowledge).

~~~
apu
<http://www.paulgraham.com/goodart.html>

~~~
bcater
You're completely right. Thanks for the find!

------
blintson
I'd like to know PG's development setup was when he was building Viaweb. I
heard it mentioned somewhere that PG used vim, I'd like to see his .vimrc,
etc. etc. from the time.

